# What ia a cool plant



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

what is a cons favorite plant to hide in/eat/ babies favorite??

-Weston-


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'd quite like to know too


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I never had convicts but as all the other cichlids i believe that they don't like plants (if i am wrong please correct me).
But if you wanna try it start with a 'hard' plant like an Anubia.I believe that it will last more....(in the past when i had some tilapias maximum 'lifecycle' for a plant in the tank was 3 days)
Goodluck!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

no doubt about it micro sword and java moss


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

